# Leaving beans in a Smart Grinder Pro?



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi All, I never leave any beans in my Smart Grinder, for fear of them going stale (I also have a hard time settling on any one bean so have a huge amount of different ones at the moment but that's by the by) and so I wondered if other people do leave beans in the hopper or measure out what you need etc.? I'd appreciate any thoughts.

In broader terms, I also wonder in general how people are storing their beans? I generally try not to have too many open at once, prefer bags with a resealable type lock and try to use them quickly - just keeping them in a cupboard.

Thanks in advance, Joe


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://londiniumespresso.com/blog/single-dosing-forget-it


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I fill my hopper up, then each night i take the hopper off, put some tape over the end to stop the beans coming out, then put it in the freezer.

I do have to get up at 4am though to defrost the beans, which sucks.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I was convinced I would single dose once I got a 'proper' grinder and while using a Porlex as I liked to jump about between beans. However I also ended up with an MC2 a get me by till I get set up with a to be now Mazzer.

What I found immediately I got the MC2 and was using opposed to the Porlex was I emptied the bag straight in.

Why? Because with the now more controlled grind settings etc I found I had become far more concerned with dialing in a shot and getting a consistently better drink than I was about jumping about between beans and having freedom of choice.

Freshness wise I wasn't overly concerned as I'll do a bag in within 4-5 days on average and the Porlex is in reserve at home for decaf, emergencies and work.

With what I have found as soon as I started with the MC2 and with the Mazzer I have coming though its is long off and will need a good clean up possible pimping is I am debating do I really want to single dose with it or hopper it, who knows possibly even have the option to do both.

Interesting little read also Jeebsy ta.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

froggystyle said:


> I fill my hopper up, then each night i take the hopper off, put some tape over the end to stop the beans coming out, then put it in the freezer.
> 
> I do have to get up at 4am though to defrost the beans, which sucks.


Do you notice any change in the beans? I would assume your hopper isn't air tight?

Not suggesting you shouldn't do it if it suits you, just flies in the face of 'common' (however anecdotal that may usually be) advice.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Dylan said:


> Do you notice any change in the beans? I would assume your hopper isn't air tight?
> 
> Not suggesting you shouldn't do it if it suits you, just flies in the face of 'common' (however anecdotal that may usually be) advice.


Maybe it was just me, but I read froggy's post with considerable tongue in cheek


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Do you notice any change in the beans? I would assume your hopper isn't air tight?
> 
> Not suggesting you shouldn't do it if it suits you, just flies in the face of 'common' (however anecdotal that may usually be) advice.


Some of the frozen beans are a little tricky to grind if i press snooze once or twice too many times and get up at 5-6am.

I have to wear a pair of gloves also as the hopper gets quite cold, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Straight over my head...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Whoooosh.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

This all depends on your usage. If you have a one kilo hopper and pull 2shots a day, then staling will be a problem. Personally, I have a 350 gm hopper which over 3 days is empty enough to top up again to full.A lot of grinders need weight beans behind them to get an even distribution. If you put enough beans in the hopper to last 2 or 3 days then they will not be stale.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I think that's probably a fair point. I'll give it a go with a few days worth, once I've broken the back of my over zealous bean buying (by which I mean I've already got several bags open and currently enjoying rotating based on my brew method).


----------

